# HARDY VINES STILL AVAILIBLE



## NorthernWinos (Apr 11, 2007)

Got this Email today from a local supplier..with their permission I am Posting it for anyone who is interested in buying some hardy vines...


I have purchased vines from them in the past....






Great River Vineyard and Nursery still has dormant grapevine nursery stock 
available for delivery this spring 2007 and some of our most popular 
varieties are on sale:

FRONTENAC: (dormant bareroot vines) Our most popular red wine grape -
$ 3.00 per vine in orders of 100 or more (royalty included).
$ 2.50 per vine in orders of 500 or more (royalty included).
($4.00 per vine in orders of less than 100)

SABREVOIS: (dormant bareroot vines) Popular red wine grape
$ 3.00 per vine in orders of 100 or more (no royalty)
$ 2.50 per vine in orders of 500 or more (no royalty).
($4.00 per vine in orders of less than 100)

PRAIRIE STAR: (dormant bareroot vines) Popular white wine variety
$ 3.00 per vine in orders of 100 or more (no royalty)
$ 2.50 per vine in orders of 500 or more (no royalty)

VALIANT: (dormant bareroot vines) Our hardiest, among our earliest, 
all-purpose grapes good for grape juice, jelly and makes a pleasant very 
grapey concord-style red wine (no royalty)
$2.25 per vine in orders of 100 or more (no royalty)
$ 2.00 per vine in orders of 500 or more (no royalty)
($2.75 per vine in orders of less than 100)

We still have supplies of: ( at regular prices)
Red Wine: King of the North, Sipaska, Clinton
White Wine: Frontenac Gris, La Crescent
Table Grapes: Bluebell, Chontay

PLEASE NOTE - SOLD OUT: Louise, Summersweet, and Somerset Seedless

If you are interested in any of the vines above please go to our website 
www.greatrivervineyard.com print off and return the order form as soon as 
possible - paid in full please. First come first served. If you have 
questions please feel free to contact us.

Barb, John &amp; Dovovan Marshall
Great River Vineyard/Nursery
35680 Hwy. 61 Blvd.
Lake City, MN 55041
Toll free: (877)345-3531
www.greatrivervineyard.com
[email protected]


----------



## reisjdmd (Apr 12, 2007)

nw
thanks for the info


----------

